# Iver Johnson Mobicycle - date?



## creebobby (Oct 11, 2011)

Iver Johnson Motorbike with a nice Mesinger saddle.
I'm just trying to figure out what year it is!  Can anyone help?
My other questions would be:
1.  Should I try to get some of the blue color back by rubbing off the grime and black oxidation? - what should I use to rub it blue?
2.  Is the saddle too old and nice or maybe brittle to ride around on?  Maybe if I condition it?  I know it was made to be ridden but maybe not ninety years later!


The bike:
http://www.creebobby.com/iverandcruiser.JPG

Serial number 5333?? : 
http://www.creebobby.com/iver5.JPG

Bottom tube decal:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver1.JPG

Headbadge:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver2.JPG

Thin thin clencher rims:  Original to the bike?
http://www.creebobby.com/iver3.JPG

Crank and sprocket and 'SUPREME' pedals:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver6.JPG

Rear dropouts:  The dropstand stops don't seem to fit the frame quite right, and probably aren't original:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver7.JPG

Nice tread pattern:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver8.JPG

Seat post clamp area:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver9.JPG

New Departure D:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver10.JPG

Mesinger '5' saddle:  
http://www.creebobby.com/iver11.JPG

Mesinger saddle:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver12.JPG

Saddle rear:
http://www.creebobby.com/iver13.JPG

A two piece crank?  What?
http://www.creebobby.com/iver16.JPG

Wow.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2011)

You might get by conditioning the leather and be able to ride it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 11, 2011)

All Iver Johnsons had I_Js own two piece crank.  They are very nice bikes, especially compared to other US bikes from the same period.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 11, 2011)

Great deal! There is not a serial number chart available so getting an exact date is difficult. Seems like it is all there. You are missing 2 end numbers on serial number, you can kinda see them in pic. The rims do look suspect and the rear rack is probably an add on. Mobicycles came out before after Super-Mobikes did. I think they were manufactured from the mid 20s to late 30s. As far as cleaning goes, WD40 and oooo or oooo Steel wool. I say get tires and ride it!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Boy that is a great deal!!! The wheels look original, so unless some has replaced the rear hub the model "D" came out some time in 1933 and I believe the motobike style started to go away mid 30's and curves became popular. So I would guess between 33 and 36.


----------



## creebobby (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I just got back from my LBS, and they placed an order for a new set of tires! - the only ones they could find available to fit - for under 20 a tire.  Just hope they fit and can seat properly on those super skinny early clinchers!

I rubbed the bike down gently this morning with a warm wet cotton rag - a lot of dirt, nickel/chrome flakes and some paint chips that were only held on with dirt washed off.
Seems like the tiny flecks of blue are the only remaining blue on the frame - I don't think there's a chance of any beneath the oxidized black.

This bike seems bigger tougher and more hardcore in its construction than any other old bike I've had - built like a shotgun or something.  (Which Iver also built).


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 11, 2011)

It will be interesting to see which type of tires you get and if they work. 20 bucks a tire is a good deal! Where they 700mm? 

"This bike seems bigger tougher and more hardcore in its construction than any other old bike I've had - built like a shotgun or something."

You do realize IJ was a renown gun maker in the 1800s?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had a few guys tell me they have put clincher tires on these rims, however I have never seen it done. To my knowledge these are the all steel version of the wood or wood/clad. I believe you have the type "H" in the picture below.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 11, 2011)

It always seems to me that Iver-Johnson marched to their own beat. They did everything a bit different and I like that.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, like the painted wood finish on their rims.


----------



## creebobby (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool pic of the rims!  Thanks!
The tires they found and ordered were 28 X 1 1/2 - but for _clencher_ rims - I think you're probably right that these are steel glue rims and not clencher - I was thinking they were awfully skinny for clenchers!  Dang.
So how'm I gonna ride this puppy?!
Get Velocity 700c rims and Amsterdam white tires?
I would like to actually get around on it every once and a while - to the bar and back at least.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 12, 2011)

The cheap and simple solution is to stretch on a pair of No-Mor Flats solid inner tubes which will work, but are a little squishy.  OR  cyclocross tubular tires which should work well with your skinny rims.  OR the former Harper tires.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 12, 2011)

There is no cheap way. I'm in the same boat with my 28" bike. 

$300 for a pair of the repop tires, $200 or more for Cyclo-cross tires that have some pretty ugly tread patterns and sidewall reflective strips, or relace your hubs into Velocity wheels. I decided to go with Velocity wheels, but now found I can't get the cool teak colored wheels I wanted. Probably just gonna aget silver ones.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 12, 2011)

I just want to say one word to you. Just one word.  Polyurethane.
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-No-Mor-F...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1318464931&sr=1-1
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Polyurethane/
Other 700c polyurethane tires are available, and all of them will take some modification to fit on a crescent rim.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 15, 2011)

Danimal said:


> I can't get the cool teak colored wheels I wanted.




Whats the story? are they not making them anymore?

last i heard they were just waiting for a new shipment.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 15, 2011)

If your already into the tires you might try these Rigida Berretti Westwood Rims. They are nice looking but I'm not sure what the price in dollars would be.
http://www.freemanscycles.co.uk/bicycle-parts/rims/rigida-berretti-westwood-pattern-steel-rim.html


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 16, 2011)

damn, you think those would take a modern tire? those would look great on whatever you put them on.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 16, 2011)

lobsterboyx said:


> Whats the story? are they not making them anymore?
> 
> last i heard they were just waiting for a new shipment.





Good question. Ohdeebee looked into it, and said nothing was available in 36 spoke teak. I assumed that meant no longer available, but I suppose it could just be "out of stock" currently. I just wound up buying a pair of silver Velocity Blunts to use in place of my clad wheels. I know the P35's would be a closer match, but these were cheap on eBay ($49 each).

If the teak 36 hole P35's become available, I will pick up a set for future use. They look so awesome!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wood Ghisallo 700c clinchers were $650.00 laced, trued, with custom double butted SS spokes, and shipped. Ric really knows his stuff and is an incredible wheel builder. 

Cream Amsterdam tires and tubes were. $54.00.

I had them pinstriped for $75.00.

The tubes have Presta valves which for some reason, look vintage.


----------



## elginkid (Oct 16, 2011)

http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Spanned-Wheels-Rims-Parts/Westwood-Rim-black-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html?&listtype=search&searchparam=28%20x%201%201%2F2&cur=1&lang=1&&listtype=search&searchparam=28%20x%201%201%2F2

We'll see if that link works, but this may be a cheaper alternative for the Westwood rims.  I just laced them up to a Nexus 8 spd coaster, and a Sturmey Archer XF-DD, and they look FANTASTIC with the creme tires.  But you can get red, black, or grey also.  You also have the option of actually ordering the black/gold stripe rims, as well as the normal chrome, or aluminum if you care about weight.

Incidentally, the wheels are a little bit larger than the 28 x 1.5 that our bikes here had.  I think the 700c is roughly the same size as the originals with their 622mm, and the 28 x 1 1/2 rims have a 635mm diameter.  Also, it pays to watch the trends of the exchange rate.  I saw the wheels bounce between $33/rim to $42/rim.

Wes


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Classic Cycle in Germany*

I'm w/ Wes...I to the Black Westwood rims from Classic Cycle in Germany (you can paint them to match ur bike if you want...I will eventually), got them laced up w/ some original 20s Torrington spokes & some 20s ND hubs & I'm off to the races...I now have their red tires on my bike & the red tires on black rims look great!  I will post pictures of that soon.  In the meantime...here they are laced up... (I sanded them down a little before I had them spoked because they were too shiny


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Here's some pictures of the rims with the tires....*

I never intended on using these rims & tires on this bike...they were intended for a black bike...if I would've known they didnt fit my black bike I would've bought the chrome rims instead of black (even though I like painted rims better).  Eventually I will take these wheels apart & color match them to this bike & put a white pinstripe on them...for now, they match the light, horn, & rack.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Great Looking bike, Benny!!*

Hey, that thing turned out bitchen!! It sure would look good with an airplane ornament on the handlebars! I'd leave those rims the way they are, they look great.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Try some tail!!*

Fox tails rule....


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw these Ghisallo rims on Ric's site (Wheel Fanatyk). 
Very Very Nice!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 22, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> I never intended on using these rims & tires on this bike...they were intended for a black bike...if I would've known they didnt fit my black bike I would've bought the chrome rims instead of black (even though I like painted rims better).  Eventually I will take these wheels apart & color match them to this bike & put a white pinstripe on them...for now, they match the light, horn, & rack.




What kind of tires are these? clinchers? ive been wanting "normal" tires for my p-35s' in that color for a long time.


----------



## elginkid (Oct 23, 2011)

They are 28 x 1 1/2 tires.  They won't fit on your rims though.  Velocity P-35s are 700c, or have a bead seat diameter of 622mm.  The red tires you see in the picture have a bead seat diameter of 635mm.  The latter is the rim size used on older (and even some new) English/Dutch/Indian/Chinese bicycles.  Hence why there is very little clearance between the tires and the fenders, as the rims are ever so slightly larger.

Wes


----------



## creebobby (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow,
This thread turned into a wheel/rim thread, which is awesome!

(BTW, I think my Iver is a 33-35.)

I've spent a whole bunch (too much!) time obsessing over wheel and tire combinations to fit a 28" motobike.
I think the coolest cyclocross tire I found to fit 28" singletube rims is the Dugast Pipistrello Flying Doctor:

http://www.cyclocrossworld.com/dugast-pipistrello-flying-doctor-tubular

Problem is the price, the size is a tad narrow (34mm wide) and I'm be afraid they're too fragile for city cruising  (They're like the Ferrarri of tires).

Those dutch painted 28" rims look great.
The cheapest 28" clencher rims I found are the flying pigeon chrome steels, $20 a rim:

http://flyingpigeonla.bigcartel.com/product/flying-pigeon-28-36-hole-bicycle-rim

But then I'd be limited to the 'Cream' 28 inch tires - I don't like cream, I like white!

So then I was searching for the best widest white (not cream) affordable 700c tires to build up some Velocity p35s, and found these for $25 a pair:

http://www.junkyrustybikes.net/prod...cts_id=1056&osCsid=etgn0c54rqu8hcln789q4tlra6

They're pure white, cheap, 38mm wide and have a traditional tread pattern.  It hits everything I'm looking for.  I'm only afraid that they're going to be a little too cheap, in terms of ride quality.
In any case, it seemed like a good package so I ordered two sets.

Then I went to Amazon and filled up my Xmas wishlist with Velocity P35 rims and a Shimano Nexus 7 speed hub.
So it looks like I'll be building up a whole new wheelset and then my Iver will FLY!

BTW, does anyone know of a skiptooth rear sprocket that will fit onto a modern style coaster hub - I'd like to keep the stock front skiptooth sprocket on the Iver Johnson.  Perhaps I'll have to make my own?


----------



## creebobby (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like I found the answer to my skiptooth question!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skiptooth-S...ultDomain_0&hash=item4cfb36625f#ht_500wt_1143


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 18, 2012)

These tires are actually a bright red...not the orange-ish colored prewar red that we all look for...but they look great anyways





Luckykat32 said:


> I never intended on using these rims & tires on this bike...they were intended for a black bike...if I would've known they didnt fit my black bike I would've bought the chrome rims instead of black (even though I like painted rims better).  Eventually I will take these wheels apart & color match them to this bike & put a white pinstripe on them...for now, they match the light, horn, & rack.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2012)

I think they l@@k fan-freak'n-tastic!!


----------

